# 5 Awesome New Vegetable Varieties for 2012



## Phil_(Smiling_Gardener) (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Tee, I see you're into organics. Do you mostly try to go with heirloom vegetables or do you use a lot of hybrids like the ones mentioned in this article?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Phil,

I tend to grow a mixture of both heirlooms and hybrids. I generally lean more towards growing heirloom varieties, but do incorporate some hybrids because of their good disease resistance. For instance, I absolutely love 'Diva' cucumbers, which is a hybrid variety. I grow them because they have a delicious taste, grow fairly quickly, and are resistant to cucumber beetles. I started growing them about three years ago and haven't had a cucumber beetle issue since.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Phil_(Smiling_Gardener) (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm basically the same. I have a few hybrids, but I try to grow heirlooms whenever possible because I really think we need to maintain that biodiversity.


----------

